# Winter fishing



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

Threw the line out for the past couple of days now. Not much going on. Anyone have any good experience with winter time fly fishing? Pretty tough going for myself...


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I think it depends on what you are fishing for. I usually focus on steelhead this time of year but sometimes if I can find some open water, I'll try to get a few gills. Got to fish real slow when it's cold.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

I never have much luck in the winter for warmwater fish, even bluegills in lakes if the water isn't frozen. They must be way out deep. I would think small ponds would be best. 

I was visiting family in PA yesterday and fished a small wild brownie stream nearby for a little while. Water was cold from the snowmelt and I didn't even get a nibble. Small stream wild browns are tough in normal conditions though.....


----------



## fishmerf (Mar 28, 2008)

I have always been able to find a few willing trout in the winter. Slow and steady wins the race this time of year. Smaller offerings and many drifts will often result in a few fish. Sweetfeet and I found a few browns on Saturday, but we did more exploring than we did fishing. For this time of year, fishing in weather like we have had is fantastic even if you aren't catching fish!
Merf


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm gonna give it a shot tomorrow, gonna be cold and rainy but i gotta get out. The little pond near my house has approximately 8,000,137 blue gill in it so hopefully i can get 1 or 2. Mostly gonna be casting practice though. I might throw a line out on the ultralight spinning gear to try for a catfish or something while i practice casting.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah, I think we're hitting up the Mad and Three Creeks this weekend... come on snow!


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I've always caught a few in the mad or clearfork in the winter, but I have not been able to get out to them this year.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

Winter has always been tough to catch steelhead for me. One good battle with a fish in the Winter is equal to 4 or 5 in the Spring. Meaning, it takes me 4 or 5 times the effort to get a fish during the Winter. I was on the Rocky yesterday for less than an hour. Scouting mostly. I almost stepped on one in an unlikely place. Didn't hook or feel any bumps. If rivers stay open during the 4 weeks or so, look for steel fishing to pick up by end of February. Unless we get too cold or too much water.

Rickerd


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm hoping that this rain we've had today doesn't blow out the local streams too much for this weekend...


----------



## ChromeBone (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't know about you guys, but I love fishing the winter, If there snow the more I like it. Even though everyone I know looks at me like im crazy. Not to many hardcore fishermen in Central ohio. Ohio Chrome the past 3 weeks has been picking up pace... Next time any of the rivers hit their Prime... Might be the best fishing of your life!!!!! SO Get out there if you can. I might have to call off work in the next week or two. I've only been out for Chrome 4 times this season, but my last trip this past sat, me and a buddy landed 8.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I love steelies fishin in a blizzard so much fun 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Well heck man....if you need someone to fish with for some steel let me know!


----------



## ThunderHawk7 (May 3, 2004)

This is my first year and I am pretty much addicted to the winter fishing....just sorry I did not know about it or get into it sooner....really like fly fishing too(1rst year)...even though the wallet took a huge hit this year  Looks like I may get to do some fishing tommorrow after all....Good Luck and be safe if you get out this weekend!!!


----------

